# gestes barrières



## Locape

I was wondering how to translate 'les gestes barrières' in english, the gestures you have to do to avoid Covid-19 : 'barrier gestures' or 'movements' ? Any idea ? Thanks.


----------



## tartopom

barrier gestures.


----------



## misterk

"barrier gestures" means nothing to me in English.  It would help to see the phrase in a sentence, but "protective measures" might work as a translation.


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks, locape, for asking because I've been anxious to know since this word appeared (I must say I had never heard it before the pandemic).
One random example, Misterk:
Gestes barrières | ameli.fr | Assuré


> Face aux infections hivernales, il existe des gestes simples pour se protéger et protéger son entourage : *les gestes barrières.*


Les 4 gestes barrières à adopter pour limiter la transmission des virus de l’hiver


> Des gestes simples de prévention, adoptés au quotidien, permettent de réduire la transmission des infections hivernales. * Ces « gestes barrières » *font barrage aux virus et contribuent à se protéger et protéger son entourage.
> Ils sont au nombre de 4 :
> 
> se laver les mains régulièrement
> tousser ou éternuer dans son coude
> utiliser un mouchoir à usage unique
> porter un masque jetable quand on est malade


"protective measures" might be too vague. It is about what you can do (with your body) to prevent being contamined and contamining others, as I understand it.


----------



## misterk

Thanks. I did see a sample list of "gestes barrières", and it's clear that it includes both self-protective measures and measures to safeguard the health of others.  I don't know what else to suggest than "protective measures", except perhaps "protective behaviors".


----------



## Locape

DearPrudence said:


> I must say I had never heard it before the pandemic


Neither did I, so maybe anglophones need to invent a word or expression too. It's also about keeping a distance of at least 1 meter between people.


----------



## Sacha.Andréa

France diplomatie: "...travel for childcare and to help vulnerable people - but only while strictly respecting advice on *barrier measures*"


----------



## wildan1

Sacha.Andréa said:


> but only while strictly respecting advice on *barrier measures*"


I'm sorry, but that's a bad literal translation.

The healthcare community seems to use _protective measures_ or _preventive measures _a lot_._
Preventive Measures For Coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2, COVID-19) - Life Extension


----------



## CourtneyParis

It's quite simply "social distancing measures".


----------



## Locape

'Social distancing' is just one of the preventive measures, it includes, like said in post #4, to wash your hands frequently, to cough or sneeze in your elbow, to use disposable tissues, to wear a facemask in public, and also to avoid non-essential travel, and disinfect surfaces.


----------



## AltEsc

Possibly _protective strategies_.


----------



## Dunce

Protective measures.


----------



## Jinnifah

Yes, this has been a difficult one, because there just doesn't seem to be an exact translation that English speakers naturally say. I've translated it as "hygiene measures", "protective measures" or "physical/social distancing" depending on the context. I've even written out the long "protective physical distancing and hygiene measures" if that seems most appropriate. "Protective measures", while vague, at least covers everything when you need a short title.


----------



## Dunce

"Gestes barrières" is no less vague!


----------



## broglet

protective measures seems fine to me


----------



## Kelly B

I think _preventive (US)/preventative (UK) measures_ is more commonly used than _protective _in this context. This came up in the social distancing thread, in fact.


----------



## pacadansc

Kelly B said:


> I think _preventive (US)/preventative (UK) measures_ is more commonly used than _protective _in this context. This came up in the social distancing thread, in fact.


My first reaction reading the question was "preventive measures". I think that is what we would most commonly say in the U.S.


----------



## Kalooza

I'm finding a lot of official (UK) documents that talk about "prevention and control measures" in this context, and even the abbreviation IPC (Infection Prevention and Control). I'm not sure what the "Control" part means -- it sounds like what you might try to do if the "Prevention" part should fail!


----------



## Q&AEnglishFrench

I would say "protective measures". "Geste" can be any kind of action, adapted to context.

"Social distancing measures" is another possibility. "Protective measures" would include gel, masks, distance, etc.
Social distancing measures might not necessarily include gel...


----------



## OLN

WRD  :



*geste barrière,
geste-barrière* _nm__néologisme_ (mesure contre la contagion)protective measure _n_  safety precaution _n_  (_US_)preventive measure _n_  (_UK_)preventative measures _n_ Pour éviter la propagation de l'épidémie, il est important d'appliquer les gestes barrières.


----------



## Bernie-Roy

Locape said:


> I was wondering how to translate 'les gestes barrières' in english, the gestures you have to do to avoid Covid-19 : 'barrier gestures' or 'movements' ? Any idea ? Thanks.


The term "mitigation measures" is in use in Canada


----------



## Topsie

Bernie-Roy said:


> The term "mitigation measures" is in use in Canada


Apt & logical!


----------



## broglet

"mitigation measures" would not be understood in the UK as being a translation of gestes barrières - well not by me anyway


----------



## Kelly B

The meaning is different, isn't it? Mitigation measures are implemented by organizations or governments rather than by individuals, I think (quarantine plans, contact tracing, vaccination programs....)


----------



## Laurent2018

Comme la langue anglaise adore les "adjectifs-locutions", suggestion: "fire-that-virus measures"...


----------



## Topsie

broglet said:


> "mitigation measures" would not be understood in the UK as being a translation of gestes barrières - well not by me anyway


Nor by me!  The same as as "_mesures de mitigation_" in French could apply to any field depending on context...
The French "gestes barrières" is now almost exclusively used in relation to the COVID 19 pandemic. I'm not sure there's an English expression that applies solely to this situation! 
Any measure/action taken to "prevent" contamination can really only mitigate it after all - which is why @Bernie-Roy's Canadian expression #21 sounds the most apposite (IMHO) even if it wouldn't be widely understood!


----------



## Hildy1

I agree with those who say "protective measures" or "preventive measures".

"Gestures" sounds as if people are waving their arms about – though that might in fact keep others at a distance!

I live in Canada, and have heard "mitigation measures" more often in the context of damage to the environment than in relation to COVID. Maybe it is a more specialized term in the COVID context, referring to workplaces for example.


----------



## Guilhem 128

The 3 W’s — Wear a mask, Watch your distance, Wash your hands.


----------



## broglet

=3M: Masques Mètres Mains


----------



## KirstyWeston

The gov.uk website uses 'protective measures'.


----------



## Bernie-Roy

On a Government of Canada website, I just saw _preventive measures_ as the equivalent of _mesures barrières_ in reference to COVID-19. The term _mitigation measures _that I had seen previously was used specifically in reference to precautions taken in the workplace.


----------



## OdileJA

Hi,
Reviving this thread now that Covid has been with us for more than a year! Are protective or preventive measures still the recommended phrases?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bernie-Roy

I just saw "safety measures" on a hotel website for gestes barrières... not sure if that's significant or not, though haha


----------



## OdileJA

Thanks Bernie-Roy
I used protective measures, I guess when associated with Covid, people will know what is meant by that.


----------



## Bernie-Roy

You know, here in Canada, what you hear most in reference to that is _measures to stop (or sometimes 'slow") the spread, _I think. And I guess that captures the idea of a barrier. It is actually stupid to say _stop_, because even though these measures may slow the spread to some extent, they most certainly do not stop it.


----------



## OLN

Je m'interrogeais sur "barrière", que je laisserais spontanément invariable au singulier.

L'Académie a publié ceci en mai 2020 (elle conserve "gestes" déjà à la mode à l'époque, bien que _"_mesures", moins restrictif, semble plus approprié) :



> Comment faire l’accord au pluriel d’un groupe composé de deux noms apposés ? Quand il y a identité entre les deux éléments, les deux prennent la marque du pluriel : on écrit ainsi _des danseuses étoiles_ parce que ces danseuses sont des étoiles. Le contexte permet d’ailleurs bien souvent de dire simplement _des étoiles._ S’il n’y a pas identité, seul le premier élément prend la marque du pluriel, on écrit donc _des films culte_ parce que ces films font l’objet d’un culte, mais n’en sont pas ; on ne dit jamais, parlant d’eux, _des cultes._ S’agissant de _geste barrière,_ on peut considérer que ces _gestes_ forment une _barrière_ et préférer le singulier, mais dans la mesure où l’on peut aussi dire que ces _gestes_ sont des _barrières,_ l’accord au pluriel semble le meilleur choix, et le plus simple. On écrira donc _des gestes barrières._
> Les gestes barrière ou Les gestes barrières | Académie française


Soit. Le trait d'union semble en revanche sans fondement.


----------



## Stéphane89

Je trouve surtout étonnant que l'Académie cautionne cette expression créée de toutes pièces, qui participe de la tendance récente à créer des néologismes abusifs et inutiles alors que des termes très courants existent déjà pour désigner les mêmes notions. Un an plus tard, je ne me suis toujours pas habitué à ces "gestes barrières", qui ne sont rien d'autre que des mesures de protection/de prévention, et l'expression continue de me donner de l'urticaire.


----------



## Bernie-Roy

OLN said:


> Je m'interrogeais sur "barrière", que je laisserais spontanément invariable au singulier.
> 
> L'Académie a publié ceci en mai 2020 (elle conserve "gestes" déjà à la mode à l'époque, bien que _"_mesures", moins restrictif, semble plus approprié) :
> 
> 
> Soit. Le trait d'union semble en revanche sans fondement.


Merci pour cela


----------



## Locape

StefKE said:


> Je trouve surtout étonnant que l'Académie cautionne cette expression créée de toutes pièces, qui participe de la tendance récente à créer des néologismes abusifs et inutiles alors que des termes très courants existent déjà pour désigner les mêmes notions. Un an plus tard, je ne me suis toujours pas habitué à ces "gestes barrières", qui ne sont rien d'autre que des mesures de protection/de prévention, et l'expression continue de me donner de l'urticaire.


Je ne suis pas d'accord pour ma part, ce terme de 'barrière' est très parlant et imagé, spécialement en ce qui concerne les enfants, même les plus jeunes. Je me suis rendu compte que ceux-ci comprennent bien mieux ce qu'il faut faire pour éviter d'être contaminé et de contaminer les autres avec cette image de 'barrière contre le virus'.
Je trouve aussi que 'mesures de protection/prévention' est un terme beaucoup trop vaste, qui peut s'appliquer au personnel hospitalier, au personnel de nettoyage (dans les hôpitaux comme dans les magasins), aux funérariums, aux chantiers, etc., bref à beaucoup (trop) de domaines. Cela peut faire référence à diverses situations et à des gestes professionnels.
Alors que le terme 'gestes barrières' regroupe quelques gestes concrets adaptés aux particuliers, simples à expliquer et à retenir, que tout le monde peut faire à son propre niveau pour faire sa (petite) part. Si je dis à mes enfants 'gestes barrières', ils savent tout de suite qu'il faut se laver les mains, mettre un masque, ne pas serrer les mains de qqn, etc. Alors que 'mesures de protection' est trop vague pour eux.


----------



## pacadansc

OdileJA said:


> Are protective or preventive measures still the recommended phrases?


When talking about what an individual does for personal protection, I would still use 'preventive measures'. Some businesses, medical offices, etc. talk about 'covid protocol'.


----------



## Nicklondon

...*covid-safe* venues, too


----------



## Moudjai

<reply to deleted post removed by moderator>

Depending on the context, it feels like, in France, "geste" (in "geste barrière") sometimes refers more specifically to movements such as sneezing in one's elbow, in order to physically protect others from one's germs. In which case "respiratory/cough etiquette" or "respiratory hygiene" could be an interesting translation as well, I think...


----------



## Bernie-Roy

"Health measures" or "public health measures" are being used in Canada now


----------

